# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  شخصية العالم و طالب العلم "اليوم"...مفاهي  لا بد أن تتغير.

## عبدالله الشهري

*...أسوق خواطر ألمّت بفكري ، من هنا وهناك :

- أحاديث الغربة لا تعني الانعزال ، فهي إخبار أكثر من كونها إنشاء (أي أمر بالتغرّب) والقرينة الدالة على ذلك أنه جاء في بعض ألفاظ الحديث قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (الذين يصلحون ما أفسد الناس) ،  فينضاف إلى صلاح النفس الرغبة والعمل على إصلاح الآخرين ولا يتأتى هذا بلا معاشرة ومعالجة.

- قال صلى الله عليه وسلم (الذي يخالط الناس ويصبر على أذاهم خير من الذي لا يخالطهم ولا يصبر على أذاهم). أو كما قال. وفي هذه الأيام كثرت أطياف الناس ومذاهبهم و دور طالب العلم دور هام  ، و الحديث صريح في بيان المسؤولية التي يتحملها طالب العلم بوجه خاص.

- التزام طالب العلم بالثوابت لا تعني مواجهة الناس  بنبرة الصراخ  و الأخلاق الجافة والرسوم اليابسة. 

يقول الشيخ سفر الحوالي  - حفظه الله وعافاه - : (( تذكرون عبارات ابن القيم رحمه الله في أثر الأوضاع والرسوم وخطرها على هذا الدين والتعامل، وعلى الإيمان، بل حتى على الاعتقاد، الرسوم وهي الرسميات كما نسميها والأوضاع المعتبرة أحياناً. فمثلاً: القاضي لا يأمر بمعروف ولا ينهى عن منكر .. القاضي يخرج بخشوع .. التزام ولا يتكلم ولا يلتفت يميناً ولا شمالاً ثم يذهب إلى مجلس القضاء ثم كذا.. هذا شيء تقرر في الحياة الإسلامية المتأخرة، بينما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه يخالطون العامة، وتأخذ بيده العجوز والجارية ويقضي حاجتها ويحدث هذا ويخاطب هذا، ويذهب إلى السوق ويضع يده في الطعام ويقول: {ما هذا يا صاحب الطعام؟ من غشنا فليس منا } ما كانت هناك هذه الرسوم، وإذا تكلمنا قلنا: الداعية كذا، والشاب الملتزم كذا، ونحن في كل مرة نضع رسوماً فباعدت بيننا)) أ.هـ. [1]

- ضرورة المعايشة لتحصيل التصور الصحيح لكثير من القضايا قبل معالجتها والحكم عليها ، نعم المعايشة لا تعني الإقرار بقدر ما تعني الاستجلاء والوقوف على الحقائق. 

- نفتقد اليوم للعالم المربي ، فكثير من العلماء لا يحيدون عن مكتباتهم و طاولات أبحاثهم لتحرير المسائل العلمية و تحقيق المخطوطات ، أما التربية عن كثب ، الذي هو منهج الرسل و كبار المصلحين ، وهجر المألوفات وسبل الراحة المقيّدة ،  فعزيز.

- نحتاج مع فقه العبادات والمعاملات إلى فقه الأخلاق وفقه الآداب ، فالأول لفهم الأحكام والثاني عند تفهيم هذه الأحكام للعوام.

- عندما تكون بضاعة طالب العلم ضعيفة أو قديمة فيما يتعلق بالعلوم المستجدة فلا غرابة أن يجد من يتردد في الوثوق بعلمه و الاستنارة بمشورته.

- تواصل طالب العلم مع أهل التخصص ضرورة اليوم ، فلفهم حركة المجتمع ليستنير بآراء علماء الاجتماع ، وفي السياسة برأي أهل السياسة ، و في العلوم الطبيعية برأي أهلها كذلك ، وفي الطب بعلم أهله. 

- كيف سينكر طالب العلم منكر اليوم ؟ ما هو الأسلوب المناسب ؟ قبل عشر سنوات كنا ننكر "جهاراً" على المعاكس في الأسواق فيسمع ويستحي ويرعوي ، أما اليوم فيحتقر و ربما شتم و لم يلق بالاً !  هذا يعني أن طرائق الأمس قل أن تجدي اليوم فلا بد من مراعاة طريقة الإنكار لتؤثر...النبرة الهادئة ، و النصح دون لفت أنظار الآخرين إلى سوء عمل المخالف أكثر ملائمة اليوم من عكس ذلك في الجملة. 

يقول الشيخ سفر الحوالي - حفظه الله - ((كثير منا أبوه يصلي والحمد لله، بل الكثير يصلي في جماعة، لكن ترى الواحد منا متحرجاً، فلا يأخذ إخوانه في الله إلى عند والده!! لماذا؟ الوالد ليس ملتزماً يا شيخ. كل واحد منا بذنبه، حتى أبوك صنفته إلى ملتزم أو غير ملتزم !! حقيقة لا بد أن تعيد النظر، أنا لا أقول: أطلب منك أن تقر منكراً أعد النظر أنت في مفهومك عن الالتزام ما هو؟ إذا كان هذا الأب يصلي الفجر جماعة فهو ملتزم وخير من أخ أقول عنه أنا أو أنت ملتزم ولا يصليها إلا ما شاء الله، يسهر إلى آخر الليل ثم ينام إلى أوقات متأخرة، وهذا موجود مع الأسف الشديد من بعض من يقول: أنا ملتزم، وقس على ذلك. بعض الشباب الذين نراهم نحن في الظاهر وفي الشكل لاعب كرة، وشكله لا يعجبكم أو كذا.. والله لو جلست إليه لوجدت أن فيه من الخير الكثير ما لا يحتاج منك إلا خطوة أو خطوتين أو ثلاثاً ويفتح الله عليه.  فلا تجعل حائلاً ولا خندقاً ولا هوة بينك وبينه، والمراكز الصيفية لها فضل، وأنا أشكرها حقيقة لهذه النظرة، ذهبوا كمثال إلى مدينة جدة إلى الشاطئ ورأوا هذا الشباب الذي يقال عنه: إنه كذا وكذا.. وأعطوهم أوراقاً وجلسوا معهم فوجدوا عندهم تعاطفاً جميلاً جداً مع الشباب الطيبين، يقول: يا ليتني مع هؤلاء الإخوة، لكن لا أحد يمر علي، وبعضهم عنده مشكلة عائلية خطيرة جداً يريد أن يتخلص منها فيلبس هذا اللباس ويذهب يفعل هذه الحركات ليس مقتنعاً بها، لكن بسبب المشاكل العائلية، وقضايا كان يجب أن تحل)). أ.هـ. [2]

...وللحديث بقية*

=========================
[1] ، [2] : من محاضرة: يا شباب

----------


## حرملة

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## المقرئ

> [b- التزام طالب العلم بالثوابت لا تعني مواجهة الناس  بنبرة الصراخ  و الأخلاق الجافة والرسوم اليابسة.


كلام صحيح ومن أصدق من الله قيلا " ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك فاعف عنهم واستغفر لهم وشاورهم في الأمر " 

وقال الله ومن أصدق من الله حديثا " ولا تأخذكم بهما رأفة في دين الله إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر " 
ولقد غضب واحمر وجهه صلى الله عليه وسلم على بعض مواقف أصحابه 

قال تعالى " ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا " وقال " ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة " فماهي الحكمة وماهي الموعظة الحسنة = عند معرفة معناها تكون وسطيا حضاريا !!
اللهم اجعلنا منهم

----------


## المقرئ

> [b
> 
> - نفتقد اليوم للعالم المربي ،



أخالفك تماما شيخنا الكريم 
أين الشيخ صالح الفوزان - أين سماحة المفتي _ أين الشيخ البراك وغيرهم كثير 

أعتقد أننا في مشكلة مع طلبة العلم وليس مع المربين الربانيين 

كثير من الطلبة وضع نفسه موضعهم ، كثير من الطلبة استعجل في مخالفتهم ، كثير منهم نازعهم في مواقعهم 
هذه مشكلتنا فيما أحسب ، ربنا أمرنا بالرجوع إليهم وكثير منا يقيم تصرفاتهم فالله المستعان

----------


## المقرئ

> [b
> 
> - عندما تكون بضاعة طالب العلم ضعيفة أو قديمة فيما يتعلق بالعلوم المستجدة فلا غرابة أن يجد من يتردد في الوثوق بعلمه و الاستنارة بمشورته.


لا أوافق أن يتوجه طالب العلم إلى المستجدات قبل أن يضبط أصول العلم ومسائله فإذا ضبطها وأصبح عالما بها وطال الزمن به فلن يجد مشكلة في فهمها والحكم عليها 
وما فائدة أن يعرف طالب العلم جميع البطاقات الائتمانية وأنواعها ومسمياتها وطريقة التعامل بها وهو لم يضبط أصل الباب ( باب البيوع والديون والكفالة والصرف والربا وغيرها ) 
وقد كان شيخنا ابن عثيمين لا يفتي بمسألة حادثة حتى يسأل السائل عن صفتها وطريقتها ثم يفتي عما سئل عنه ليرى هل السائل يعرف السؤال أم لا

----------


## المقرئ

> - تواصل طالب العلم مع أهل التخصص ضرورة اليوم ، فلفهم حركة المجتمع ليستنير بآراء علماء الاجتماع ، وفي السياسة برأي أهل السياسة ، و في العلوم الطبيعية برأي أهلها كذلك ، وفي الطب بعلم أهله.


لا أعتقد أن العالم يلزمه ذلك لأن الأمر يصعب عليه كثيرا 

وقد سئل الإمام أحمد عن أكل الدب فقال إن كان له ناب فلا وإلا فيجوز 
فالإمام لا يعرف هل له ناب أم لا 

المهم أن يعطي القاعدة في ذلك 
فإذا سئلت بطاقة ائتمانية مثلا فليس من عمل المفتي أن يقف على كل شيء بل يكفيه أن يضع أربعة ضوابط تكفي لهذه البطاقة ولغيرها وتكون فتواه محررة رائقة

----------


## المقرئ

> - كيف سينكر طالب العلم منكر اليوم ؟ ما هو الأسلوب المناسب ؟ قبل عشر سنوات كنا ننكر "جهاراً" على المعاكس في الأسواق فيسمع ويستحي ويرعوي ، أما اليوم فيحتقر و ربما شتم و لم يلق بالاً !  هذا يعني أن طرائق الأمس قل أن تجدي اليوم فلا بد من مراعاة طريقة الإنكار لتؤثر...النبرة الهادئة ، و النصح دون لفت أنظار الآخرين إلى سوء عمل المخالف أكثر ملائمة اليوم من عكس ذلك في الجملة.


كلام جميل ورائع 

ولكن أيضا لا يمكن أن يدخل أحد باب الإنكار ثم لا يسلم من الاحتقار حتى ولو جئته بطيب الكلام 

قال الله " يا بني أقم الصلاة وأمر بالمعروف وانه عن المنكر واصبر على ما أصابك إن ذلك من عزم الأمور "
وباب الإنكار كما سبق يدور على "الحكمة "

----------


## المقرئ

أعتذر إن كنت أكثرت المداخلات ولكن شدني جمال الأفكار ووضوحها ، ومع علمي أن هذه الأفكار طفت على السطح في هذا الوقت فمن المستحسن النقاش حولها 

فإن أردت أن أتوقف فلا مانع 

وأعتذر مرة أخرى

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله في الحبيبين الغاليين والأستاذين الكريمين

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

الحمد لله, 

 أما قضية أن طالب العلم يضبط الأصول وأن هذا أهم من أن يستطرد في معرفة الصور المعاصرة التي تكثر ويتشعب بطالب العلم النظر فيها فنعم.

 وأما قضية أنه يكفي العالم أن يعطي أربعة ضوابط أو قواعد وتكون فتواه رائقة فلا !

 لأن المسائل المعاصرة تنبني الفتوى فيها على ضبط القواعد الفقهية وفهم الباب بنصوصه وضوابطه ثم فهم واقع المسألة المفتى فيها, وهذه الأخيرة تصعب على عامة المستفتين, ومهما أعطيتهم قواعد وضوابط فلن يتمكنوا من تطبيقها لأن ذلك يحتاج لفهمها وفهم واقع المسألة وذلك يصعب على المتخصصين فكيف بعامة الناس

 فلا بد لطالب العلم بعد ضبط الأصول أن يلم بشيء من المعرفة بهذه المسائل المعاصرة, ولا يلزمه لذلك أن يعرف جميع أنواع البطاقات مثلا, بل يكفيه أن يعرف بعض الأنواع ويلم بفكرة تلك البطاقات وإن وجدت الاختلافات بينها, فوقت الفتوى قد يرجع لبعض المختصين أو يتعرف لواقع المسألأة عن طريق الاطلاع على عقد أو شيء يبين الصورة, هذا على سبيل المثال, وعلى ذلك فقس

 والله أعلم

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذه الدرر.

الشيخ المقرئ، تابع بالتعليق ولا تبخل علينا بما آتاك الله من علم وحكمة.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

بارك الله في الجميع وفقهم الله ، وفي الشيخ المقريء على استجابته الطيبة ، ولي عودة إن شاء الله لمشاركتكم في حسن طرحكم.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> كلام صحيح ومن أصدق من الله قيلا " ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك فاعف عنهم واستغفر لهم وشاورهم في الأمر " 
> وقال الله ومن أصدق من الله حديثا " ولا تأخذكم بهما رأفة في دين الله إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر " 
> ولقد غضب واحمر وجهه صلى الله عليه وسلم على بعض مواقف أصحابه 
> قال تعالى " ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا " وقال " ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة " فماهي الحكمة وماهي الموعظة الحسنة = عند معرفة معناها تكون وسطيا حضاريا !!
> اللهم اجعلنا منهم


صدقت أحسن الله إليك ، ومع ذلك فالكلام على الأصل في سيرته  وحياته  - بأبي هو وأمي -  هو المُقدّم : سيرة الرحمة والشفقة و الرفق الذي ما كان في شيء إلا زانه  أما غضبه و هجره وشدته فكانت عارضة بحسب المواقف.  والاعتراض إنما هو على من جعل الأصل عارضاً و العارض أصلاً.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> أخالفك تماما شيخنا الكريم 
> أين الشيخ صالح الفوزان - أين سماحة المفتي _ أين الشيخ البراك وغيرهم كثير 
> أعتقد أننا في مشكلة مع طلبة العلم وليس مع المربين الربانيين 
> كثير من الطلبة وضع نفسه موضعهم ، كثير من الطلبة استعجل في مخالفتهم ، كثير منهم نازعهم في مواقعهم 
> هذه مشكلتنا فيما أحسب ، ربنا أمرنا بالرجوع إليهم وكثير منا يقيم تصرفاتهم فالله المستعان


لولا مخالفتكم لما حصلت الفائدة  وفقكم الله. 

واسمح لي أن أضع كلامي بين يدي تعليقي أولاً :




> نفتقد اليوم للعالم المربي ، فكثير من العلماء لا يحيدون عن مكتباتهم و طاولات أبحاثهم لتحرير المسائل العلمية و تحقيق المخطوطات ، أما التربية عن كثب ، الذي هو منهج الرسل و كبار المصلحين ، وهجر المألوفات وسبل الراحة المقيّدة ، فعزيز.


لا شك أن المشكلة متمثلة في طلبة العلم أكثر من تمثلها في العلماء ، ولكن لو أخذنا الإمام أحمد و ابن تيمية والشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين مع من ذكرت نماذجاً لوجدت أن الأكثر على غير هذا الحذو...اشتغالهم بالتعلّم وانهماكهم في الطلب قد ألهاهم عن معالجة أحوال الناس وتربية الأجيال (وهذا مبني على افتراضي بأن العلماء كثير ولكن أين المربين الحقيقيين منهم؟)

...وللحديث بقية مع تعبيري عن سعادتي بالحديث مع شخصكم الموقر.

----------


## آل عامر

بارك الله في الأخوين الكريمين ونفع بهما
لله دركماعلى هذا  النقاش والحوار الذي جمع فيه النصح والأدب وتقبل الخلاف 
إن البعض إذا إعترضت على قوله غضب وظن ذلك قدح في شخصه وإهانة له
فأسألله لكما محبة في ذاته وجمعة في جنته

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> لا أوافق أن يتوجه طالب العلم إلى المستجدات قبل أن يضبط أصول العلم ومسائله فإذا ضبطها وأصبح عالما بها وطال الزمن به فلن يجد مشكلة في فهمها والحكم عليها 
> وما فائدة أن يعرف طالب العلم جميع البطاقات الائتمانية وأنواعها ومسمياتها وطريقة التعامل بها وهو لم يضبط أصل الباب ( باب البيوع والديون والكفالة والصرف والربا وغيرها ) 
> وقد كان شيخنا ابن عثيمين لا يفتي بمسألة حادثة حتى يسأل السائل عن صفتها وطريقتها ثم يفتي عما سئل عنه ليرى هل السائل يعرف السؤال أم لا


بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم. لا شك أن ما قلته صحيح ، ولكن الأمر أوسع من ذلك ، أي أوسع من مجرد رد المفتي على سؤال المستفتي. اليوم يصغي الكثير من المسلمين إلى النفساني ، والمحلل السياسي ، و الباحث الاجتماعي أكثر من إصغائهم للشيخ لشعورهم بأن الشيخ لا يلمس قضاياهم  بنفس "اللغة " و "الأسلوب" و "الطرح" الذي يجيده من ذكرت لك. الأمر الذي أتحدث عنه "تربوي" "سلوكي" أكثر من كونه علمياً : أي مجرد جواب عن فتوى في العبادات أو المعاملات.
مثال للتوضيح فقط ، والكل فيه الخير الكثير إن شاء الله :
إطلاع وثقافة الشيخ محمد المنجد حفظه الله على كثير من الوقائع المستجدة في حياة الناس ، وعطاؤه المتواصل في هذا الاتجاه حتى أنه لا يكاد يستجد أمر يؤثر في الواقع المُعاش إلا عالجه معالجة تفصيلية إما في خطبة أو لقاء عام أو برنامجه برنامج الراصد..أقول هذا الجهد الدؤوب في متابعة الجوانب المتنوعة من حياة الناس يُعد بحق مثالاً رائعاً يحتذى به ، ومن تابع - مثلاً لا على سبيل الحصر - الحلقة الماضية عن أضرار الألعاب الالكترونية وطريقة تناول الشيخ لها من جميع أبعادها يدرك كم نحن بحاجة لمثل الطرح ، وفي كل خير وبركة.  

وقد ذكرتُ فيما سبق تفسيراً يوضح جانباً آخر من هذه القضية :




> ضرورة المعايشة لتحصيل التصور الصحيح لكثير من القضايا قبل معالجتها والحكم عليها ، نعم المعايشة لا تعني الإقرار بقدر ما تعني الاستجلاء والوقوف على الحقائق.


 
مرة أخرى أشكر الشيخ المقريء وجميع الإخوة على تفاعلهم المبارك.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> لا أعتقد أن العالم يلزمه ذلك لأن الأمر يصعب عليه كثيرا 
> وقد سئل الإمام أحمد عن أكل الدب فقال إن كان له ناب فلا وإلا فيجوز 
> فالإمام لا يعرف هل له ناب أم لا 
> المهم أن يعطي القاعدة في ذلك 
> فإذا سئلت بطاقة ائتمانية مثلا فليس من عمل المفتي أن يقف على كل شيء بل يكفيه أن يضع أربعة ضوابط تكفي لهذه البطاقة ولغيرها وتكون فتواه محررة رائقة


وفقكم الله لكل خير. صحيح أنه لا يجب عليه العلم بكل شيء ، بل ولا العلم بكل "أنواع" البطاقات الإئتمانية ، ولكن يلزمه أن يعلم "جنس" البطاقات الإئتمانية : ماهي ، أبرز استعمالاتها ؟ قد يحصل العلم بذلك بمجرد القراءة والإطلاع وقد لا يحصل إلا باستشارة أهل التخصص. وزمان اليوم في تعقيد قضاياه وتشابك مسائله ليس كزمن الإمام أحمد ، إذ بات الاستفصال اليوم أكثر إلحاحاً وهذا لا يحصل بلا إطلاع كافٍ على المراد. ويزيد الأمر خطورة و حساسية عندما يتعلق بـ "المفاهيم" و "المباديء" و "المعتقدات" ، حيث نحتاج إلى أكثر من مجرد "قاعدة" أو "ضابط" مثل حديث الناس اليوم عن "البرمجة اللغوية العصبية". ومشكلة الاعتماد على القواعد في بعض الأحيان أنها ليست كافيه أو شافية  ، فلو قلنا كلما سألنا سائل عن أمر نجهله  :"إن كان ضاراً فاتركه وإن لم يكن فلا بأس"  أو "انظر في نشاط الشركة فإن كان محرماً فالمساهمة حرام" لكانت الفتوى أسهل الوظائف ، ولكن السائل كما تعلم لا يستطيع في الغالب أن يميز بنفسه ويتقين حرمة هذا الشيء أو ذاك لقلة علمه أو ضعف البصيرة الدينية التي هي من خصائص التقاة من أهل العلم ، وهنا يبرز دور العالم الرباني في بيان العلم و إزالة اللبس ، ومن الأمثلة المشرقة شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية: اطلاع واسع على القدر المُحتاج إليه من انواع العلوم وكانت النتيجة فتاواه الكافيه الشافيه. إن العالم أو طالب ليس مطالباً بمعرفة كل شيء عن كل شيء ، وإنما بمعرفة "كل" ما يحتاج إليه  لتكون فتواه أكثر نفعاً و أقوى حجة و أعز برهاناً مما لو اعتمد في أكثر فتاواه على مجرد "القواعد". واذكر كلاماً للطاهر ابن عاشور في كتابه كتاب المقاصد أنه تناول قضية مشابهة ، وذكر أنه لما سأل بعض أهل العلم في وقته عن "خنزير البحر" قالوا: مادام "خنزيراً" فهو حرام ! وانتقد من اقتصر على المسميات والشكليات دون الوقوف على حقائق ما وراء ذلك ، ولا يأتي ذلك إلا بالتعمق والتفهم. 
...وأسعدكم الله بطاعته.

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

مما يتعلق بما ذكره الأخ صاحب الموضوع حول مواكبة العالم للمستجدات, فإني اذكر أن أحد المفتين - وفقه الله -  سأل عن صورة معاصر للمتاجرة في العملات وذكر السائل اسما إنجليزيا تسمى به هذه الصورة, فتوقعت من المفتى أن يقول للسائل أنه لا بد من وقوفه على صورة المسألة أو نحو من ذلك قبل أن يفتي فيها أو يقول أنه لم يسمع بها, فإذا به يعرف ربا الفضل ويذكر حكمه مع الدليل وينتهي الجواب !!

 فمثل هذا التقعيد لا يشفي السائل ولا يعينه على معرفة حكم المسألة, بل تراه محتارا وربما وقع في ذلك المفتى وعمم على بقية المفتين بأنهم لا يفهمون واقع المعاملات ونحو ذلك

----------


## المقرئ

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم 
اسمح لي أن أبتعد عن حرفية الحوار إلى مناقشة الأفكار  قبل أن أعلق على بعض ما تفضلت به وأمتعتنا به 
قد تستغرب إن قلت لك إني لا أرى هذا الوصف والتشخيص للواقع دقيقا = كل عالم يكتب عن زمنه بما تكتبه أنت الآن في تشخيص واقعك 
في كل زمن يحدث " طفرة " ونهضة ومستجدات فيكتب المفكر والعالم عن زمنه ما تكتبه أنت تماما 
مكمن المشكلة أنك حينما تجلس مع العلماء الكبار جدا كالشيخ ابن عثيمين والشيخ صالح الفوزان - أضرب بهم لأني جلست معهم- لا تجد عنده تغير الزمن مشكلة في التغير المعرفي والفقهي أبدا 
بل عنده استعداد لبحث وترجيح المسائل 
الخلل أننا حينما لا نفهم أو لا نرتضي قولا أو حينما يتكلم المتخصص  =" بلغة هذا العصر"= تجد أنه هو من يزاحم ويخالف فلم تكن المشكلة في العالم وإنما هي فيه
خذ مثلا باب المعاملات وباب الطب النفسي وغيرها لا تجد الخلاف بين الفقيه والمتخصص في تصور المسائل وإنما الخلاف في أن المتخصص يريد أن يلزم الفقيه على توصيف معين لمسألته مثلا 
أشعر كثيرا وأنا أقرأ أو أسمع بعض الأطروحات أن هناك مبالغة ظاهرة =ففي كل زمن يندب العلماء من يفتي بغير علم ، وفي كل زمن يندب العلماء قلة المشتغلين بالعلم وفي كل زمن يندب العلماء غزو العلوم المستوردة من الكفار = فلا جديد 
قناعتي الشخصية أن الأمة بحاجة إلى عالم رباني فمادام أن هذا العالم موجود فالأمة بخير وبمأمن إن شاء الله 
ضلال الأمة إذا وجدوا الأئمة المضلين وعدم الإمام القائم بأمر الله
وفي عصرنا هذا وهو محل النقاش الأمة بها من العلماء الذين يحمي الله بهم الشريعة فليست هناك معضلة من هذه الجهة 
المشكلة كما قلت وأكرر معنا معشر طلبة العلم والله المستعان 
ما مدى استفادتنا منهم ؟ وماهو واقعنا معهم ؟
هنا الإجابة المؤلمة 
قضايا الجهاد ، قضايا المعاملات، قضايا العلاقات الدولية 
لو سكت المتعالمون وجعلوا النقاش يدور بين الكبار في هذه المسائل لم يكن هناك أزمة بحجم الأزمة الموجودة على الساحة 
بل ومن نظر إقليمي = أمورنا مثلا في السعودية  لو تركت مثل هذه المسائل إلى أهلها هل سيحدث ما نراه في ساحتنا 
الجواب : لا 
ولي عودة ..

----------


## المقرئ

> مثال للتوضيح فقط ، والكل فيه الخير الكثير إن شاء الله :
> إطلاع وثقافة الشيخ محمد المنجد حفظه الله على كثير من الوقائع المستجدة في حياة الناس ، وعطاؤه المتواصل في هذا الاتجاه حتى أنه لا يكاد يستجد أمر يؤثر في الواقع المُعاش إلا عالجه معالجة تفصيلية إما في خطبة أو لقاء عام أو برنامجه برنامج الراصد..أقول هذا الجهد الدؤوب في متابعة الجوانب المتنوعة من حياة الناس يُعد بحق مثالاً رائعاً يحتذى به ، ومن تابع - مثلاً لا على سبيل الحصر - الحلقة الماضية عن أضرار الألعاب الالكترونية وطريقة تناول الشيخ لها من جميع أبعادها يدرك كم نحن بحاجة لمثل الطرح ، وفي كل خير وبركة.  
> وقد ذكرتُ فيما سبق تفسيراً يوضح جانباً آخر من هذه القضية :
> .


هذا هو ما أعنيه =فضيلة الشيخ المبارك المنجد ، واحد ممن التزم بما أتكلم عنه لا تعرف له شذوذا عن رأي الكبار وهو بأمس الحاجة إلى مثل العلماء الربانيين والراسخين لا غنى له عنهم
وعمله يبقى كعمل الخطيب والداعية وطالب العلم الذين يؤدون ما علموه من العلماء ويبلغونه 
فعمله الأسمى هو إيصال الحق الذي استفاده من العلماء الكبار لكنه لا يمكن أن يقوم بدور العالم الرباني 
فالقضية تكاملية بحتة ، وكل يؤدي دوره 
فالعالم في زمننا هذا لم يفرط = بل بحث واجتهد ورجح وبقي على غيره ألا يزاحم وأن يقوم بدوره وواجبه في الدعوة والتبليغ على ما ظهر للراسخين في لعلم الذين أمرنا بالرجوع إليهم في قوله تعالى " وإلى أولي الأمر منهم لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم " 
فالخطيب في بلد صغير يقوم بمهمة الشيخ المنجد مثلا والداعية في بلده يقوم أيضا بنفس المهمة ولكن المهمة التي ليس كل أحد يقوم بها هي مهمة العالم الرباني التي للأسف زاحمه فيها :
الخطيب - الداعية - المفكر - الباحث - الأديب - بل والطبيب النفسي

ولي عودة ..

----------


## ابن عقيل

جزاك الله خيراً 
فقد أصبت الجرح
وأوفيت الطرح



> لو سكت المتعالمون وجعلوا النقاش يدور بين الكبار في هذه المسائل لم يكن هناك أزمة بحجم الأزمة الموجودة على الساحة 
> بل ومن نظر إقليمي = أمورنا مثلا في السعودية  لو تركت مثل هذه المسائل إلى أهلها هل سيحدث ما نراه في ساحتنا 
> الجواب : لا 
> ولي عودة ..






> ولكن المهمة التي ليس كل أحد يقوم بها هي مهمة العالم الرباني التي للأسف زاحمه فيها :
> الخطيب - الداعية - المفكر - الباحث - الأديب - بل والطبيب النفسي
> ولي عودة ..


نعم والله هذه هي المشكلة عندما يزاحم الخطيب - والداعية - والباحث - والأديب 
العلماء الربانيين !!؟

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ، ننتظر عودتكم ، وأرجيء التعليق حتى لا أقطع اتصال ما تود طرحه ، مع أني أرى أن النقاش قد جذب جوانباً تحتاج إلى معالجة مستقلة. 

بارك الله في جميع من أتحفونا بمشاركتهم.

----------


## المقرئ

> ولكن لو أخذنا الإمام أحمد و ابن تيمية والشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين مع من ذكرت نماذجاً لوجدت أن الأكثر على غير هذا الحذو...اشتغالهم بالتعلّم وانهماكهم في الطلب قد ألهاهم عن معالجة أحوال الناس وتربية الأجيال .


بارك الله فيكم 
ليس من المصلحة الزج بطلبة العلم وتحميلهم مالا يجب حمله ، فالانهماك بالطلب هذا هو الواجب 
وخذ مثلا :
شيخنا الجليل ابن عثيمين وصل الخمسين والشيخ معلم بالمعهد العلمي لا يعرفه إلا من كان في عنيزة وما جاورها جدا ، عمل في هذه السنين لتجهيز نفسه وتسليحها بالعلم والعمل وهل كان يدري أنه سيكون "مفتيا للأمة " هل كان يحضر لهذا 
هب أننا أشغلناه بأعمال دعوية ستأخذ منه وقتا كبيرا يؤثر على إعداده ماذا ستكون النتيجة 
وانظر إلى نفعه بعد ذلك 
الشيخ الجليل : عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله 
متى بدأت شهرته متى انفتح على الإعلام والسفر للقيام بالدورات الشرعية 
كيف نطالب طالب العلم بكل شيء ، 
أعتقد أن التهيئة العمرية "السن " والتهيئة النفسية ، والتهيئة العلمية ، لا يمكن أن توجد في مرحلة واحدة 
وما أثر على كثير من الطلبة النابغين وخسرناهم إلا بسبب الإسراع بتحميلهم كل شيء 
فلابد أن يكون هو القائم على إنكار المنكرات والقائم على المناشط الدعوية والقائم على التدريس والقائم على إصلاح الناس والقدوة في حضور الجنائز 
نحن نتعامل مع نفس بشرية لها حدودها وقدراتها 
مع أنني أعتقد أني استطردت فأعتذر عن هذا

----------


## المقرئ

> وزمان اليوم في تعقيد قضاياه وتشابك مسائله ليس كزمن الإمام أحمد ، إذ بات الاستفصال اليوم أكثر إلحاحاً وهذا لا يحصل بلا إطلاع كافٍ على المراد. ويزيد الأمر خطورة و حساسية عندما يتعلق بـ "المفاهيم" و "المباديء" و "المعتقدات" ، .


اسمح لي رجاء أن أخالفكم 
هذا بعض ما أعنيه من المبالغة في التصوير 
الأمر واحد نوعا ما = والاستفصال حاصل في كل عصر ومصر ولكن أن تحول مهمة الفتوى مثلا إلى المتخصص بحجة تخصصه فهذا هو الهلاك المتخصص يقف عند حد شرح الحادثة أما توصيفها والحكم عليها فلا مشاركة له فيها 
يا أخي خذ مثلا " باب الحيض "
يقع على النساء فقط ومسائله شائكة فلم لم ينبر أهل العلم لتدريس المرأة وتعليمها حتى تكون هي القاضية في هذا الباب الذي يخصها 
وعلى مر التاريخ فالرجال هم أهل الفتوى في مسائلهن وإلى وقتنا المعاصر 
على وقت الإمام أحمد عربت الكتب وغزت كتب اليونان بلاد المسلمين وأصبحت السفسطة والفلسفة فيها ومع هذا الأئمة مضوا على ماكانوا عليه دون المبالغة في جانب على جانب 
وأنا أشعر أنك تتفق معي بأن العلماء ماتركوا هذا الجانب وما طلبته موجود بالاستفادة منهم في جميع الأعصار ولكن لعل محل حواري هو المبالغة في تصوير فقط

----------


## المقرئ

> مثل حديث الناس اليوم عن "البرمجة اللغوية العصبية". ومشكلة الاعتماد على القواعد في بعض الأحيان أنها ليست كافيه أو شافية  ، .


هنا المحك شيخنا الكريم 

الناس لم يرضوا برأي العلماء بالبرمجة العصبية أو غيرها 
وحينما نعتقد أن العالم أفتى وهو لم يتصور القضية هنا ضلال الأمة وهلاكها 
العالم لا يمكن أن يفتي إلا بما تعلمه وتبين له ، 
لنسلم أنهم اختلفوا مثلا في قضية معينة = لكن لا يجب أن نعتقد أن من أفتى من " العلماء الربانيين" قد أفتى دون تصور للقضية ولكن لنعتقد أن له ملحظا لم يره الآخر ومن أفتى بالجواز لهملحظ لم يره الآخر وهكذا

----------


## المقرئ

> ، فلو قلنا كلما سألنا سائل عن أمر نجهله  :"إن كان ضاراً فاتركه وإن لم يكن فلا بأس"  أو "انظر في نشاط الشركة فإن كان محرماً فالمساهمة حرام" لكانت الفتوى أسهل الوظائف ، ولكن السائل كما تعلم لا يستطيع في الغالب أن يميز بنفسه ويتقين حرمة هذا الشيء أو ذاك لقلة علمه أو ضعف البصيرة الدينية التي هي من خصائص التقاة من أهل العلم ، وهنا يبرز دور العالم الرباني في بيان العلم و إزالة اللبس ،.


بارك الله فيكم 
الشارح الحكيم ربى الأمة على هذا وقاعدة " استفت قلبك " وقاعدة " وبينهما أمور مشتبهات "
فلابد أن يحتاج العالم إلى هذا الأصل الذي شرع 
والمكلف = مكلف 
فيقال له بما أنك ستساهم مثلا أو ستتوظف مثلا ، أو ستلعب مثلا أو أي شيء يقال له مثل هذا إن كان كذا فهو حرام وإن كان كذا فهو جائز 
وأحاديث المستحاضة وأواني أهل الكتاب وغيرها كثير فيها الرد إلى مثل هذا الأسلوب فيكل الحكم إلى المكلف بإعطائه الضابط والقاعدة وهو أمر متقرر 
والخطأ في تساهل الناس وليس من الفتوى

أشكركم على قبولكم هذا النقاش ولعل ما ذكر فيه كفاية ولعلكم تطرحون بعض أفكاركم ولعل الإخوة يناقشون أيضا ويفيدوننا بارك الله فيهم

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

بارك الله فيكم ، و استطرادكم إنما  هو استطراد في الإفادة والنقاش المثمر كما عودتمونا ، فاستطرد ما دام هذا شأنكم. 



> هذا هو ما أعنيه =فضيلة الشيخ المبارك المنجد ، واحد ممن التزم بما أتكلم عنه لا تعرف له شذوذا عن رأي الكبار وهو بأمس الحاجة إلى مثل العلماء الربانيين والراسخين لا غنى له عنهم


كلام في محله جزاكم الله خيرا والحاجة قائمة للعلماء الربانيين بلا شك في كل زمان ومكان. 



> وعمله يبقى كعمل الخطيب والداعية وطالب العلم الذين يؤدون ما علموه من العلماء ويبلغونه فعمله الأسمى هو إيصال الحق الذي استفاده من العلماء الكبار لكنه لا يمكن أن يقوم بدور العالم الرباني


في الجملة لا غبار على هذا الكلام ، أما تفصيلا فاسمح لي بوقفات :
ليس حديثي عن التلقي عن العلماء و الرجوع عن رأيهم بقدر ما هو عن دور العالم نفسه لكي يصير ربانياً بالفعل ، وهنا انتهز الفرصة للإشارة إلى  ملحظ مهم وهو أن مثال العالم النحرير قد يوجد بكثرة ولكنه ليس ربانياً  بالضرورة، ذلك أن "الربانية" وصف زائد على مجرد "العلم" ، فالأول - الربانية - متعلق بـ "التربية" و "الحكمة" أما الثاني فهو العلم بالأحكام. وكلام السلف يدل على هذا التفريق بين العلم والحكمة. فليس كل عالم ربانياً. الرباني  كما أُثِر عن ابن عباس : هو الذي يربي الناس بصغار العلم قبل كباره .  ولي وقفة مع مفردتين :
1- يربي : فهو لا يُعَلّم فقط : أي يفتي في فتاوى الحيض و البيوع ويبين أحكام الزكاة ، وإنما يربي وهذه التربية تحتاج إلى دراية وحكمة ، قال الطبري : الرباني المنسوب إلى الربان : الذي يرب الناس , وهو الذي يصلح أمورهم ويربها , ويقوم بها. أ.هـ. لا مجرد تصور المسائل ليكون الإفتاء صحيحاً فهذا وإن كان حقاُ في نفسه فإنه ليس مما أردت التطرق إليه. 
2- الناس : فالتربية للجميع لا تقتصر على المستفتين أو طلبة العلم أو المقربين من العالم بل يحرص العالم الرباني على أن يصل أثر تربيته إلى "الناس" ، ولا يأتي هذا بالانهماك في الطلب على حساب معالجة شؤون الناس ومتابعة واقعهم والمساهمة الفاعلة في حل قضاياهم الحادثة ، أعيد: ليس حديثي عن الفتوى وحسن تصوير المسألة من عدمها ومن يتحمل تبعة ذلك...ليس هذا محور حديثي من أصله وإنما هو عن هذه المعايشة التي بواسطتها يقترب العالم من حياة الناس و منه يأخذون وعلى يديه يتربون والوسائل لفعل ذلك متعددة ومتنوعة ومتاحة ومتيسرة اليوم.
والخلاصة أن أثره يجب ان يكون أكبر و أوسع ليستحق أكبر نصيب من وصف الربانية ، قال الطبري : والرباني : الجامع إلى العلم والفقه , البصر بالسياسة والتدبير , والقيام بأمور الرعية , وما يصلحهم في دنياهم ودينهم .أ.هـ. 



> فعمله الأسمى هو إيصال الحق الذي استفاده من العلماء الكبار لكنه لا يمكن أن يقوم بدور العالم الرباني


لماذ "لا يمكن" ؟ لماذا هذا الجزم والإطلاق في النفي ؟ بل هو بقيامه بما ذكرت يقوم بعمل عظيم يستحق من أجله ولو "بعضاً" من وصف الربانية بحسب قيامه بهذا الأمر ، فهو - بعون الله - مؤثر حقيقي و مباشر في تغيير حياة الناس. ووصف الربانية ليس "إما أن تكون وإلا فلا" ، بل هو وصف يكون في العالم  بحسب مقدار النفع و الأثر التربوي الذي يحدثه في واقع الناس ، قال الطبري رحمه الله : (( والرباني : هو المنسوب إلى من كان بالصفة التي وصفت , وكان العالم بالفقه والحكمة من المصلحين , يرب أمور الناس بتعليمه إياهم الخير , ودعائهم إلى ما فيه مصلحتهم , وكان كذلك الحكيم التقي لله , والولي الذي يلي أمور الناس على المنهاج الذي وليه المقسطون من المصلحين أمور الخلق بالقيام فيهم , بما فيه صلاح عاجلهم وآجلهم , وعائدة النفع عليهم في دينهم ودنياهم ; كانوا جميعا مستحقين أنهم ممن دخل في قوله عز وجل { ولكن كونوا ربانيين })).أ.هـ. 



> فالعالم في زمننا هذا لم يفرط = بل بحث واجتهد ورجح وبقي على غيره ألا يزاحم وأن يقوم بدوره وواجبه في الدعوة والتبليغ على ما ظهر للراسخين في لعلم الذين أمرنا بالرجوع إليهم في قوله تعالى " وإلى أولي الأمر منهم لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم "


كلام جميل بل وصحيح ، لكن هذا حديث عن أدوات "الفتوى"  : يتصور يجتهد يفتي... 
مثال آخر للتوضيح فقط : لقد كان للشيخ سفر الحوالي أثر كبير في صناعة وعي جديد عند الناس حول العوامل الاجتماعية و السياسية الحرجة في وقته كما أنه لا ينكر فضله في علم العقيدة و دوره المؤثر في تفنيد المباديء و النظم  والشعارات التي انخدع بها كثير من الناس في تلك الحقبة والأمثلة كثيرة ومتنوعة. لا أقصد أبداً أبداً تنقص الآخرين من أهل الفضل والعلم ولكن ما العيب إذا قلنا: يمكن لعلماءنا أن يكونوا أكثر حكمة وأكثر دراية وأكثر "ربانية" ما دام أن الأمر ممكن. ولا يقال هنا هذه مسؤولية الناس أما العالم فهو مبرأ من التقصير ولا لوم عليه ، مع أنه هنا تبرز الحاجة إلى "مبادرة" العالم...هنا عليه أن ينبري ويتصدى وتظهر شخصيته ويكون له حضور مؤثر. 



> هذا بعض ما أعنيه من المبالغة في التصوير 
> الأمر واحد نوعا ما = والاستفصال حاصل في كل عصر ومصر ولكن أن تحول مهمة الفتوى مثلا إلى المتخصص بحجة تخصصه فهذا هو الهلاك المتخصص يقف عند حد شرح الحادثة أما توصيفها والحكم عليها فلا مشاركة له فيها


 نعم شيخنا الفاضل ، هل تذكر عندما قلت بضرورة استشارة العالم اليوم لأهل التخصص لكي يكون تصوره صحيحاً ؟  لا يعتمد العالم على  تصوير العوام في القضايا الكبيرة [1] بل يلزمه الوقوف على حقيقة الأمر إما بالإطلاع الكافي أو مراجعة أهل الفن ، ثم يفتي بعد ذلك بما شاء. قال القرافي رحمه الله ((وكم يخفى على الفقهاء والحكام الحق في كثير من المسائل بسبب الجهل بالحساب والطب والهندسة ، فينبغي لذوي الهمم العلية أن لا يتركوا الإطلاع على العلوم ما أمكنهم ذلك . فلم أر في عيوب الناس عيبا كنقص القادرين على التمام)). 

...وللحديث بقية أبقاكم الله على الطاعة.
=======================
[1] هناك عالمان الأول يعتمد تصوره على كلام الناس عن البرمجة العصبية والآخر يبحث عن حقيقة البرمجة العصبية ، الأول يعطي جواباً قصيرا جاهزاً ولا لوم عليه ولكن الثاني أفضل لأنه بذل وسعاً أكبر و استوعب القضية أكثر فكان جوابه مختلفاً ، وخير من سلك هذا المسلك من الأوائل شيخ الاسلام وتلميذه ابن القيم رحمهما الله.

----------


## ابن عقيل

الأخ عبد الله الشهري وفقه الله
قلت وفي قولك نظر:

وأما قولك عفا الله عنك:
ولكن ما العيب إذا قلنا: يمكن لعلماءنا أن يكونوا أكثر حكمة وأكثر دراية وأكثر "ربانية" ما دام أن الأمر ممكن.

المشكلة في معنى الحكمة التي تعتقدها يا عبد الله , فإن كنت تعتقد أن الحكمة والدراية والربانية تكون في  الخطب الرنانة والإهتمام بأفعال الغرب وإعلامهم وتزهيد الناس في السنن بتسميتها (جزئيات) وما أسميته وعي جديد فهذا فهم خاطئ وفقك الله لمرضاته.
فعلماءنا أعلم من غيرهم بالواقع وهم مسددون بالحكمة النبوية وهي السنة المطهرة ولا يتجاوزنها , لذلك حمى الله هذه البلاد بفتاويهم النيرة عام ال90 الميلادي وما بعده 
وخابت تكهنات المتكهنين الذين زهدوا الناس في علماءهم , وقالوا فيهم أن علماءنا قد كبروا وشاخوا فلا نحملهم فوق ما يطيقون وأن مناصبهم تفرض عليهم المجاملة وغير هذا من البهتان العظيم.
غفر الله لمن قال هذا الكلام أو أعتقده , وأساله سبحانه أن يرد إلينا وحدتنا وجماعتنا على المنهج السلفي الصافي والله وكيل بذلك وهو القادر عليه سبحانه.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد قلمك وألهمك رشدك.

أقدر لك حرصك على مكانة علماءنا زادك الله حرصا. ولكن من ظن أن كلامي يهدف إلى تنقص العلماء أو الحط من قدرهم فقد أبعد النجعة ، و من ظن العلماء فوق كل نقد فقد أبعد النجعة كذلك.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

الشيخ الفاضل المقريء وفقه الله. أعود مجدداً لاستكمال النقاش الذي تبارك بمشاركاتكم و مداخلات الإخوة الكرام. 
شيخنا الفاضل ، سأتحاشى المناقشة التفصيلية لمداخلاتكم الأخيرة ، ليس لأمر سوى أنك لو تأملتها لوجدت أنها تدور حول فلك الفتوى وأدوات الفتوى وحقوق المفتي و ماله وما لغيره[1]. ما أردته هو ما استفتحت به أصل الموضوع ، وهو "تربوي" بالدرجة الأولى ، وطبيعة القضية التربوية تتطلب المواجهة والمباشرة و قدراً من العرك و -أحياناً - بعض "المعافسة" [2]. لماذا يجد كثيراً من الناس اليوم "مفاجأة غريبة" في رؤية أحد المشايخ الفضلاء يتسوق لغرض الشراء أو - وقد شاهدت هذا الاستغراب- يمشي لوحده دون رفقة أو حاشية من طلاب العلم في مكان عام؟ تعارف الناس على غير هذا لا يعني صلاحية ما تعارفوا عليه.[3] حديثي لا تعميم فيه ، ولكنه حديث عن الغالب في واقعنا. كثير من الناس قد يجدالفتوى في الشبكة أو مطوية أو عبر اتصال هاتفي أما  القفو و التأثر السلوكي فلا يجده الناس إلا عند القدوة الظاهرة التي تبرز إليهم فيجلسون إليها ويصغون إليها فتخرجهم من دوامة الفتن والشبهات بتيسير البديل و تذليل العقبات وتوطين القلوب القلقة بخطاب واعٍ يراعي الأحوال والنفسيات السائدة في نمط الحياة التي نعيشها اليوم. المشكلة أنك عندما تناقش موضوع كهذا لا تجد استعداداً للنظر و التحري على أقل الأحوال ولكن تتهم بتنقص العلماء وعدم معرفة قدرهم وأنه لا تقصير من جانبهم وأنك تبالغ للتفريط في الثوابت..الخ. ومع ذلك وجدت أيضاً كثيراً من الناس من شرائح متنوعة ذكوراً و إناثاً يحملون الهم الذي أحمله و يريدون أن تتحول الأوضاع من "الحسن" إلى "الأحسن". ليس المراد أن يصبح "حرام" الأمس حلالٌ اليوم ، ولا أن يصير "عالم" الأمس من سوقة الناس وجهلة اليوم ، ولا أن يصير خرقة يتمسح بها الأراذل و أهل الشماتة ، ليس المراد شيئاً من ذلك. نحن نريد الخير والأفضل والأحسن لعلماءنا ، ولن يكون لهم ذلك إذا اعتقدنا أنه ما كان بالإمكان أحسن مما كان وأن المشكلة في كل شيء في العالَم (بفتح اللام) إلا في العالِم (بكسرها).[4] 

قبل الختام أنقل هنا تجربة حية وهموم مماثلة من أخت في هذا المنتدى ، تقول الأخت "وحي":
((لقد اُستهلك الخطاب الإسلامي الموجه للمرأة لسبب يسير وهو أنه كان دائما لا يراوح مكانه
ويركز أن المرأة درة مصونة وجوهرة مكنونة 
أرجوكم أنا امرأة وأعرف النساء جيدا 
هذا الخطاب كان جيدا في حين لكنه لم يكن بانيا ومربيا بل هو أشبه بالمنوم والمسكن ولذا ولج الأعداء إلينا من طريق المرأة وسيفعلون لأنها لا تمتلك وعيا حرا يفكر باستقلال
لا تعرف ما لها ولا ما عليها 
رسالتها في الحياة حصرت في أمور لن أقول إنها سطحية ولكنها ليست أولويات
المرأة التي تربت على تعظيم الله وشرعه قبل كل شيء 
لن تحتاج أن تذكر بحقوق زوجها أو تربية أبنائها أو حرمة السفور والتبرج بشكل مكرر 
كان ينبغي أن يكثف الخطاب الإيماني الذي يخاطب روح المرأة وعقلها وعاطفتها)).[5]
==============================  =
[1] صنفت كما لا يخفى عليكم كتب في هذا لمن أراد الاطلاع ، ومن أمثلها كتاب الفقيه والمتفقه للخطيب رحمه الله
[2] وفي الحديث قول الصحابي (...فإذا خرجنا من عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عافسنا (لاعبنا) الأزواج و الأولاد و الضيعات فنسينا كثيراً) . وقد داعب عليه الصلاة والسلام  وصارع ومازح وعاشر الصغير والكبير و الفقير والغني صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان الصحابة وعدد من أجلة العلماء بعد ذلك على هذه السيرة والأمثلة كثيرة. 
[3] التواجد في مواطن "الأسواق" يذكرها الله في القرآن لأنها محل اشتغال الناس بالدنيا و اجتماع الوضيع والشريف وهي أدعى لحصول الاستغراب في حق من ظن أن أهل الرسالة لا ينبغي لهم شيء من ذلك ، قال تعالى (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَّا إِنَّهُمْ لَيَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشُونَ فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ وَجَعَلْنَا بَعْضَكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ فِتْنَةً أَتَصْبِرُونَ وَكَانَ رَبُّكَ بَصِيرًا) ، قال القرطبي رحمه الله ((يقول تعالى مخبرا عن جميع من بعثه من الرسل المتقدمين أنهم كانوا يأكلون الطعام ويحتاجون إلى التغذي به ويمشون في الأسواق للتكسب والتجارة وليس ذلك بمناف لحالهم ومنصبهم )). وقال تعالى (وَقَالُوا مَالِ هَذَا الرَّسُولِ يَأْكُلُ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشِي فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ) الآية. قال القرطبي ((...وعيروه بالمشي في الأسواق حين رأوا الأكاسرة والقياصرة والملوك الجبابرة يترفعون عن الأسواق , وكان عليه السلام يخالطهم في أسواقهم , ويأمرهم وينهاهم ...دخول الأسواق مباح للتجارة وطلب المعاش . وكان عليه السلام يدخلها لحاجته , ولتذكرة الخلق بأمر الله ودعوته , ويعرض نفسه فيها على القبائل , لعل الله أن يرجع بهم إلى الحق وذكر السوق مذكور في غير ما حديث , ذكره أهل الصحيح . وتجارة الصحابة فيها معروفة , وخاصة المهاجرين ; كما قال أبو هريرة : وإن إخواننا من المهاجرين كان يشغلهم الصفق بالأسواق ; خرجه البخاري))أ.هـ. 
[4] عندما قال عمر رضي الله عنه فيما يروى (أصابت امرأة وأخطأ عمر) لم يقل أحد أن عمر مصيب على كل حال لأنه لا يمكن أن يفرط في تصور القضية مع أنه ررر ملهم مصدق ولقبه الفاروق.
[5] مصدرها: http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=2734

----------


## المقرئ

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم 

نقاش جميل 

ولكن ألاحظ في مشاركتك الأخيرة أن الموضوع انتقل إلى تصحيح فهمنا لشخصية العالم أو طالب العلم 

وكان الموضوع عن تأثير العصر على شخصية العالم أو طالب العلم وأنها في زماننا هذا أصبح التغيير ظاهرة ملحة بالنسبة للعالم نفسه أو طالب العلم نفسه وسبق الكلام على هذا 

أما مشارتكم الأخيرة ففيها إطلالة جيدة على تصورات خاطئة عند طلبة العلم فقط 

ولذا أقترح فتح موضوع جديد بعنوان تقترحونه حول " نفسية طالب العلم " و " تصويبات لتصور الطالب عن شخصية العالم " 
ونحو هذا 

فإني أرى ملحظا في طرحك الأخير أرى أهمية التنبيه عليه وللأسف فإني أراه كثيرا عند بعض الإخوة 

أو إن رأيتم أن أكمل هنا فالأمر يسير

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا ، ما أشرت إليه إنما هو فرع عن السياق العام ، و أقدّر لك رؤيتك للموضوع من هذا الجانب. وبين السطور جوانب أُخَر..لعل مداخلاتكم ومداخلات الإخوة تميط اللثام عن شيءٍ منها. عنوان الموضوع : شخصية العالم و طالب العلم "اليوم"...مفاهي   لا بد أن تتغير ، وإطلاقي لكلمة "مفاهيم" إطلاق مقصود = مفهوم العالم عن نفسه وعما حوله ، ومفهوم الطالب عن نفسه وعن العالِم وعما حوله ، وأثر ذلك في مفاهيم الناس وحياتهم. وعليه فلا بأس بإكمال الموضوع هنا.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

موضوع جدير باستمرار المدارسة والمعالجة .

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله

موضوع مهم جدا وجبار...
...وجدير بالتثبيت والاستمرار

----------


## عارف الصاعد

الأخ عبد الله الشهري 
أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع ، والذي وددنا أن يكون طرحه بشكل أوسع ، وأن يقعّد له القواعد بمشاركة الإخوان .
ولكن عندي تنبيه لا يفهمه إلا نبيه :
إذا طُرح موضوع _ كموضوعك أو غيره _ فإني أرى أن بعض الإخوة يقرأه ثم يأتي فيكتب بعض المشاركات حول الموضوع ، ثم تردَّ أنت أو أحد المشاركين الآخرين ، ثم تكثر الردود التي بعضها هادفةٌ _ وبعضها مشوبة _ وهكذا وهكذا حتى يذهب نَفَسُ الموضوع ، وتنصرف الأذهان عنه ، حتى تذهب _ أقولها وأعني ما أقول حتى تذهب _ بركته ومقصده . ولا يعني ذلك عدم المناقشة حول الموضوع فهو ينضجه . ولكن العناية في النقاش .
وقد رأيت بعض الإخوان مثل المتربص بالفريسة ، إذا كتبت مشاركة ضرب بسهمه في الرد والاعتراض والاستدراك وهذا مثل الحمى للمواضيع ، فيستمر مع الموضوع حتى يقتله .
أمل أن تفهم هذه المداخلة .
الموضوع شيق .. فمن لديه دعم للموضوع حتى يكون مادة دسمة ، لعلها تخرج للناس وللعلماء خاصة . وإلا الاعتراض فكلٌ يستطيعه حتى على مداخلتي هذه .
وعندي يا أخ عبد الله اقتراح وهو : ألا يستحق أن نفتح موضوعاً بعنوان (( أدب الكتابة عبر الإنترنت )) .
شاكراً لك .
أخوك / عرف بن حيلول الصاعد .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

الأخ عارف :
جزاكم الله خيرا ، والإخوة المهتمون سيثرون الموضوع إن شاء الله ...ولكن كما ذكرت حبذا المزيد من المشاركات المتنوعة ، وأما اقتراحك الأخير فيمكن طرحه في قسم آخر حسب رغبتك ، أما أنا فلا زلت احمل بعض الهموم و الأطاريح حول "شخصية العالم وطالب العلم اليوم"  ، ولكني أتحين الوقت والمزاج المناسبين لسبكها وطرحها ، والله أسأل أن يطرح البركة في علم الجميع وما يكتبون.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

أفكار أصلها بموضوعي هذا من ملاحق كتاب "تجديد الخطاب الإسلامي :الشكل والسمات" [1]، تصف وتحلل بعضاً من جوانب الخطاب الإسلامي اليـوم ، ولازلت أرى أن طبيعة الخطاب الثقافي لأي امة من الأمم يُعد مؤشراً مهماً من مؤشرات التدليل على نهضتها الحضارية قوةً وضعفاً ، والآن مع مقتطفات مما انتقيه : 
** إن علينا أن ننصت باهتمام لما يقوله الآخرون ، كما أن عليهم أن يفعلوا  مثل ذلك ما دام الجميع لا يدّعون أنهم في صياغتهم  ليسوا على  الحق القطعي.
** بسبب الاستعمار والأذى  الذي  يوجه إلينا  صار الخطاب الإسلامي  أكثر ميلاً إلى التعبئة والشكوى و التأفف ، مع أن عليه أن يكون خطاب رحمة وهداية وبناء.
** يحتاج أسلوب الوعظ المباشر  إلى شيء من التطوير  ليصبح أقل دفعاً  نحو الحمية والإثارة  العاطفية. 

....والبقية تأتي إن شاء الله.
===================
[1] للدكتور عبدالكريم بكار.

----------


## المقرئ

> إن علينا أن ننصت باهتمام لما يقوله الآخرون ، كما أن عليهم أن يفعلوا  مثل ذلك ما دام الجميع لا يدّعون أنهم في صياغتهم  ليسوا على  الحق القطعي[/color].
> .


بارك الله فيكم كيف ذلك ؟ حاولت أن أجد لها مساغا فما استطعت فأسلوب الإطلاق هكذا يوقف كل فكرة 
فليتكم توضحون أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

قبل أن أجيب ، أرحب بك أيها الفاضل والله سُعدت لما رأيت اسمك أيما سعادة ، حياك الله وجميع الإخوة في المنتدى.
أما ما سألت عنه فإني لا أدري محل الإشكال بالتحديد ، خصوصا مع التعميم


> "هكذا يوقف كل فكرة"


 ، هل يمكنك أن تساعدني أكثر في معرفة موطن الإشكال ؟

----------


## المقرئ

بارك الله فيكم وأدام الله سعادتك آخرة ودنيا 

يا محب : إشكالي هو قولكم في ( تجديد الخطاب الإسلامي ) : ( على الحق القطعي ) من المقصود بهذا وماهي الفكرة التي لا أعتقد فيها أني على الحق القطعي ؟
هذا هو قصدي ... أرجو أن كون وضحت ذلك

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

....عـودة :
** من المهم ألا نبالغ في التأنق عند اختيار الألفاظ بحيث نبدو وكأننا نقوم بعملية صف كلام فارغ من المضمون. [1]
** المبالغة في الطرح والإغراق في تناول الجزئيات كثيراً ما يكون على حساب استحضار الأصول والكليات.[2] 
==============================  ==========
[1] ولا زال هذا ديدن بعض خطب الجمعة ، والمحاضرات ، بل والدروس !
[2] ولذلك ما زلت أقول شيئاً قربياً من هذا : الحكم على الوقائع العينية من خلال ميزان القواعد العامة والأصول الكلية يؤدي في الجملة إلى أغلاط عظيمة ، وهو مدعاة للكسل عن تعاطي الحقيقة كما هي عليه فإن لكل واقعة عينية سماتها التي تنفرد بها عن غيرها ، ولا يجلّي هذه السمات مجرد الاكتفاء بمعيار الأصول الكلية والقواعد العامة. إن مخالفة هذا الأصل أدى إلى كثير من القلق والاضطراب بين الطوائف والفرق في الأمة ، بل حتى بين أهل السنة ، ذلك أن هذا الميزان وإن بدا مريحاً و سهلاً إلا أنه على حساب استجلاء التفاصيل التي قد تغير الحكم رأساً على عقب.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

لعل في عبارة البكار موطن لم يتضح جيداً وهو تقريع ونقد من لا يريد الانصات والاستماع في أمور يعلم الطرفان أنها محل خلاف ، أما من يظن أنه على الحق القطعي - ولو كان خطأ في نفس الأمر - فهذا يصعب أن تجد عنده من الاستعداد ما يدعوه للإنصات ، فهذا لومه على عدم الانصات ليس بمقدار اللوم الموجه لمن يعلم أنه لاقطع عنده فيما لديه. المفهوم الذي ترمي إليه العبارة هو توجيه اللوم لمن يتشدد فيما يعلم أنه لا قطع فيه. أما من قطع بشيء وآمن به فهذا له مكان آخر و تعامل مختلف. هذا ما فهمته.

----------


## المقرئ

أحسن الله إليكم 

لعله هو 

وبعيدا عن الكاتب وغيره : لا أؤيد هذه الفكرة كقاعدة في الحوار 
وليس الحوار هدفا لذاته أبدا 
إنما الحوار وسيلة لهدف عظيم وهو البلاغ 
لأن ربنا أخبر بأن من الناس من لا يستطيع السماع قال تعالى ( ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع وما كانوا يبصرون ) فالخروج عن هذه القواعد الربانية غلط ، ليس لأنه مخالفة فقط ، كلا ، بل لأنه مخالف للصواب العقلي أيضا لأنه قول من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
وحينما أتذكر آية الأنفال أقف متعجبا من وضوح القضية تماما 
لنقرأ قوله تعالى ( إن شر الدواب عند الله الصم البكم الذين لا يعقلون ولو علم الله فيهم خيرا لأسمعهم ) لكنه جل وعلا علم أنه ليس فيهم خير ، ولكنه عقب بقطع حاسم جدا وهو ( ولو أسمعهم ) ماذا يكون ؟ ( لتولوا وهم معرضون ) 
فالتعميم أسلوب أسمعه من الكثيرين في طرحهم مع أن الطرح الجيد ليس هو ما يحب أن يسمع فقط ؟ كلا 
الطرح الجيد هو ما يكون صحيحا في لفظه عمليا في نتائجه واقعيا في متطلباته 

ولذا ستكون مداخلتي بعد قليل في مصطلح ( تجديد الخطاب الإسلامي ) 
وأعتذر إن أفسدت موضوعك وأعلم أن طريقتي قد لا تكون منظمة ولكن تحملنا

----------


## أبوحازم الحربي

جزاكم الله خيراً
حقيقة الموضوع شيق وذو شجون وفيه نقاط جديرة بالعناية
مع أني أتمنى التركيز على موضوع الحوار وعدم الخروج عنه بتحويل الحوار إلى ...
ثم أتمنى أن تكون نظرتنا للموضوع واسعة وألا تكون قاصرة وأن هؤلاء هم العلماء الربانيين !
وغيرهم صفر على الشمال -إن صح التعبير- ، لا يا اخوتي ، الأمة فيها الخير ولن تُعدم الخير بإذن الله 
وصاحب الموضوع جزاه الله خيراً موضوعه في الصميم وأشد على يديه في اكماله ومتابعته وترك بُنيات الطريق

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاكم الله خيرا ، أنت لم تفسد شيئاً.

الحوار ليس هدفاً لذاته ، ممكن ، و مازال الأصوليون يقولون "علة العلة" ، فهناك علة في ذاتها ولكنها ربما كانت أيضاً علة لعلة بعدها وهكذا ، وهناك ما هو غاية لغاية : فالغاية تحسين مستوى الخطاب لغاية بعدها : الوصول للحقيقة. وقد تحدث الشاطبي وغيره عما هو غاية ووسيلة في آن معاً ، ولا أطيل في هذه الجزيئة البسيطة.  


هناك فرق بين ما يناسب المخاطب وما يعجبه ويحبه ،  ولا مانع أصلاً من التركيز على ما يحبه المخاطب لأجل مصلحة راجحة وشواهد هذا في السيرة وكلام السلف كثيرة ، فإذا تحققت المصلحة بذلك فقد دخل كل هذا في عموم ما يناسبه و لا إشكال. وقد تحدثت إليك عن خطورة الانطلاق الدائم من القواعد العامة والأصول الكلية في التعامل مع الأعيان ، سواء مجموعات أو أفراد ،  فنحن نتفق أن تنجيس المسجد لا يجوز والمحافظة على طهارته أمر محمود ، هذه قاعدة عامة إجمالية ، لكن لما دخل الأعرابي وكاد أن يحصر أذن له النبي بالتبول فيه ، هذا انصراف من مفهوم القاعدة العامة إلى عكس ما تقتضيه لأن التعامل مع قضية معينة استلزم ذلك ، ولذلك لما نهض الصحابة على هذا الأعرابي فإنهم إنما استشعروا معنى القاعدة العامة ، أما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقدم لوزام الحادثة الواقعية على لوازم القاعدة العامة ، والأمثلة كثيرة جداً من كتاب الله وسنة نبيه. أخي الحبيب : كلامك في مشاركتك الأخيرة جميل ورائع ، ولكنه عام  ، القرآن يقرر سمات عامة و قضايا كلية ، ولكنا لا نستطيع أن نحكم بها على الأعيان قبل أن نجد من الأعيان ما يشهد بمنصوص النص ، مثلاً : نتفق تمام الاتفاق أن من الناس من لايسمع كما جاء في القرآن ، ولكن متى نعرف أنه لا يسمع ؟ بعدما نباشره ويصدر منه ما يصدق هذا الوصف ، أما إذا جئنا للحوار أو الجدال مع شخص أو مجموعة ونحن لا نعرف من كتاب الله في تلك اللحظة إلا  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع وما كانوا يبصرون   :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  و قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  إن شر الدواب عند الله الصم البكم الذين لا يعقلون ولو علم الله فيهم خيرا لأسمعهم   :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  فإنا نكون قد وضعنا المخاطب في أحوال وهيئات مسبقة و صنعنا تصوراً جزئياً عن حقيقتهم [ولكن الآيات المستحضرة هنا حق في نفسها لا خلاف في ذلك]. هذا بدوره يؤدي إلى جعل الخطاب الموجه شديد الوطأة لأنهم لا يسمعون ولا يفقهون..الخ. هذا في حق من لم يستوفى معه  حق النصح والحوار. أما من ظهر شره و أبى الاستماع و لم يرفع بالحق الواضح رأساً  فهذا هو الذي تصدق عليه الآيات ، ولذلك قال تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وقل لهم في أنفسهم قولاً بليغاً  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  لما تبين حالهم وصار واضحاً فناسبهم أن يخاطبوا بهذه الطريقة. 


ولكن هنا إشكالية عميقة قلما يتفطن لها النبهاء فضلاً عن غيرهم وهو أنهم يظنون أنهم قد أفلحوا في استيضاح حال المخاطب و قاموا بما يجب ، وربما كان الهوى الخفي من أسباب تعطيل بذل الوسع عن أخذ كفايته في تجلية حال المخاطب ، مثلاً يأتي داعية أو عالم او طالب علم فيقول : لقد كلمته وحاورته وجادلته و أقمت عليه الحجة فلم يسمع ولم يفهم. هذا زعم ، ولكن النفس المنصفة لو رأت ما فعله لرأت خطاباً لا يجعل الآخر على محك "ليحي من حي عن بينة ويهلك من هلك عن بينة" وهذا مقام عزيز جداً من الحوار والنصح ، ولكن البعض بسبب استحواذ قدر من الهوى على شيء من أحواله ينحطم ويخور ويعجز عن قبل بلوغ هذه الدرجة العالية من الإسماع والاستماع.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

استراحـة وإلماحـة*....هذا ومن تأمل أحوال الظن لوجدها حاكمة على أصناف الأفعال وموجهة لأحكام المقال والمقام بحسبها. فمن كان ظنه بعامة المؤمنين سيئاً ، فعلى منهجه في الدعوة دائرة السوء ، ومن كان ظنه حسناً ، فعلى منهجه نور وبركات ،  وهو في عافية من المقت المشين الحاكم على سائر المسلمين بالضلال ، وتمام الجهل وقبيح الخِلال. وليعتبر هؤلاء بحسن ظن نبيهم بعبدة الأوثان و طواغيت الشرك في زمنه لما قال : أرجو أن يخرج الله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده لا يشرك به شيئا ، فما بالك يارعاك الله بما يستحقه من عصمه الله بعصمة الإسلام ؟ هم منا وفينا وأحبتنا و نحب لهم ما نحب لأنفسنا ، بل لمن نبلت نفسه وزكت سجيته أن يؤثرهم على نفسه ولو كان به خصاصة.*

----------


## نبيل عليش الجزائري

لماذا توقف النقاش؟

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

لن يتوقف إن شاء الله...هذا من أهم مواضيعي في هذا المنتدى المبارك بأصحابه ، نتائج تأملي و قراءاتي ، فأنا لا أستعجل في إكماله بأي شيء ، سيكمل إن شاء الله ريثما أفرغ من إنهاك بعض الأفكار تأملاً.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

إلمـاحة...
وأكثر من انتكس و انقلب على عقبيه هم ممن قدّموا قشور السلوك على لباب الآداب القرآنية و الأخلاق النبوية ، وهذه من رزايا خطاب دعوي آثر التربية المخبرية نسيئةً  وفضّل التربية المظهرية يداً بيد.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

يقول الدكتور عبدالله النفيسي ((وإذا أرادت الصحوة الإسلامية أن تحتضنها الجماهير فيجب على الصحوة الإسلامية أن تبادر هي في احتضان الجماهير من خلال الانحياز الدائم لها وضبط العلاقة بها وفق نظرية موضوعية في العلاقات الشعبية ، يجب أن ينعكس هذا الأمر على طبيعة لغة التخاطب مع الناس ، لا بد من الرفق معهم وحسن التأتي والابتعاد عن مخاطبة الناس بلغة القضاة الأوصياء لأننا في الأساس دعاة لا قضاة. كما أنه يجب أن ينعكس على طبيعة التعامل مع الناس واستعدادنا التام للتآلف معهم في إطار المباح وعدم الاعتزال لما في العزلة من ضرر على الصحوة الإسلامية)).)). [1]==========================
[1] مستقبل الصحوة الإسلامية ، ص21. 
(قلت): نشر هذا الكتاب عام 1404 هـ وهي مرحلة من حقبة اكتسب فيها اصطلاح "الصحوة" زخماً خاصاً لم يعد اليوم كما كان حينئذ.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

قلت : ....فقـه بـلا أخـلاق = ماله في العلم النافع من خلاق 

في مراجعة مصطلح " الفقيـه"
بقلم د. أبو أمامة بن الشلي
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد : ربما بدا من غير المنطقي لكثير من الباحثين والدارسين أن نكتب عن واحدة من القضايا المسلمة؛ بإثارة مثل هذا السؤال الذي غدا جوابه معلوما لدى كل طلبة الفقه والشريعة فضلا عمن درج وانتهى في هذا السبيل.
ونريد من القاريء الكريم ألا يستعجل الحكم، وأن يتأنى في تقرير النتائج، حتى لا يفاجأ بمنطقية التساؤل ومعقولية الاستفهام.
ذلك أنا ورثنا تراثا فقهيا هو نتيجة تفاعل العقل مع النص مصحوبا بتأثير الزمان والمكان، وقد غدا هذا التراث مع مرور الحقب وضعف الهمم حقائق لا تقبل النقض؛ من كثرة التلقين والتكرار، على نحو قول القائل : خطأ مشهور خير من صواب مهجور !. والفقه بداهة هو واحد من علوم الشريعة أو من علوم الدين أو العلوم الإسلامية -كما يحلو للبعض أن يسميها- وهي في جوهرها جميعا ترتد إلى التعريف بالخالق عز وجل وبمهمة الانسان في هذا الوجود، فأين تتجلى هذه الحقيقة في مباحث هذا العلم؟ في ربع العبادات تفصيلات كثيرة تصل إلى حد الإغراق أحيانا، ولكنك تعدم أن ترى مباحث عن الخشوع والإخلاص وعن الآفات الخفية للعبادة؛ والتي يمكن أن تعود عليها بالنقض والإبطال؛ من مثل الرياء وحب المحمدة والنفاق..!.
وفي ربع المعاملات المالية تفصيلات وتوضيحات لمباحث الحلال والحرام، وما يصح وما لا يصح من أنواع التصرفات قولا وعملا، ولكن من النادر أن تظفر بحديث عن تسخير الكون بما فيه لهذا الانسان من أجل التقوّي على طاعة الله، وعن توقيت الملك وزواله مهما أوتي الانسان ! وعن حب الخير للناس؛ والسعي إلى نفعهم ...الخ.
وفي ربع الجنايات تفريعات ومباحث مهمة تحدد نوع العدوان وما يقابله من العفو أو القصاص..ولكن من النادر أن تجد حديثا عن التوبة أو طرق الوقاية من الجريمة قبل وقوعها ودور المجتمع بكل فئاته في ذلك! كان الفقهاء في صدر الإسلام هم القراء وكان يتردد عندهم أن رأس الحكمة مخافة الله عز وجل وأن «الفقه ليس بكثرة الرواية إنما الفقيه الذي يخشى الله عز وجل ».
وقدكتب حافظ المغرب أبو عمر ابن عبد البر رحمه الله فصلا ممتعا في كتابه جامع بيان العلم عنونه بـ (باب من يستحق أن يسمى فقيها أو عالما حقيقة لا مجازا) (1) ومما جاء فيه : قول الإمام علّي رضي الله عنه :« ألا أنبئكم بالفقيه كل الفقيه ؟ قالوا : بلى.قال : من لم يقنط الناس من رحمة الله، ولم يؤيسهم من روح الله، ولم يؤمنهم من مكر الله، ولا يدع القرآن رغبة عنه إلى ما سواه، ألا لا خير في عبادة ليس فيها تفقه، ولا علم ليس فيه تفهم، ولا قراءة ليس فيها تدبر» (2).
وقال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه :«لن تفقه كل الفقه حتى ترى للقرآن وجوها كثيرة، ولن تفقه كل الفقه حتى تمقت الناس في ذات الله ثم تقبل على نفسك فتكون لها أشد مقتا منك من الناس» (3).
وروى ابن عبد البر بسنده إلى أبي حيان التيمي قال : «العلماء ثلاثة : عالم بالله وبأمر الله، وعالم بالله وليس بعالم بأمر الله، وعالم بأمر الله وليس بعالم بالله، فأما العالم بالله وبأمره : فذلك الخائف لله العالم بسنته وحدوده وفرائضه، وأما العالم بالله وليس بعالم بأمر الله فذلك الخائف لله وليس بعالم بسنته ولا حدوده ولا فرائضه، وأما العالم بأمر الله وليس بعالم بالله فذلك العالم بسنته وحدوده وفرائضه وليس بخائف له» (4).
فتأمل كيف اشترط في العالم بالله وبأمره أن يجمع بين العلم والخوف أو بين العلم والعمل. ولما أوصى الخليفة العباسي الإمام مالكا بأن يضع للناس موطأ يجتنب فيه شدائد ابن عمر ورخص ابن عباس وشواذ ابن مسعود؛قال مالك رحمه الله معلقا :« فخرجت من عنده فقيها» (5)،
ولا شك أنه لا يريد مطلق الفقه الذي يتداوله الناس، وإنما مقصوده حقيقة الفقه وجوهره، وهو الفقه الذي يحمل الناس فيه على السماحة والرفق؛ بما لا يبغض إليهم الدين ولا يشدد عليهم فيه، وبما لا يجعلهم يتحللون من تكاليفه؛ فيأخذ بأيديهم نحو ما يصلحهم في دنياهم وآخرتهم على المعهود الوسط الذي يليق بالجمهور.
مثل هذه المعاني التي غابت عن مجالس الدرس والتعليم في أيامنا هذه هي التي جعلتنا نتساءل عن معنى الفقيه، وقد يغيب عن وعي كثير من الأساتذة والمدرسين ما الأمة بحاجة إليه في الإعداد والتكوين فتراهم حين يدرسون تاريخ الفقه الإسلامي يتحدثون عن عصر الضعف - حين اهتم علماء الأمة بالألفاظ وشرحها واختصارها ثم كتابة الهوامش والتعليقات عليها- ولكنهم هم أنفسهم لا يستطيعون الانفكاك عن مدرسة اللفظ وتغليبه على المعنى المراد منه حين يقبلون على تدريس الفقه، فبالرغم من وضوح معنى الفقه إلا أنه لا يكاد مجلس درس يحتوي على فن من فنون الفقه الإسلامي إلا وتجد شرح المصطلح يتكرر مرارا.
وقد رأينا من أساتذة الجامعة مَن ما زال يعيد تعريف" البيع"- مثلا- للطلبة ويقف عند شرح قيوده ومحترزاته ولو استغرق ذلك المحاضرة والمحاضرتين، هذا والبيع مما علم معناه وحقيقته للصبيان وعامة المسلمين!.وقد نبه الإمام الشاطبي في إحدى أفكاره على أن التعمق في التعاريف ليس من هدي السلف (6).
وتأمل جيدا في النصوص التي سقناها آنفا لترى أن فصل العلم عن العمل أو الفقه عن الخوف من الله لا يستقيم في المنهج الإسلامي، ومنه تعلم أن ما تُنشأ عليه الأجيال في الجامعات والمعاهد الإسلامية اليوم؛ من الاكتفاء بالتلقين والتثقيف العلمي دون اهتمام بالأخلاق والسلوك؛ مخالف لهدي السلف الصالح، وللمنهج الإسلامي في إعداد الكوادر والكفاءات العلمية، وربما كانت هذه الطريقة وبالا على الأمة من حيث اتخاذ هذا الفقه مطية للجدال والحجاج بغير حق، كما قال سيدنا عمر رضي الله عنه : «ثلاث يهدمن الدين: زلة عالم، وجدال منافق بالقرآن، وأئمة مضلون» (7).
إن أولى المراجعات على طريق الإصلاح للفكر الفقهي فيما نراه هو عقد ما انفرط من الصلة بين علم الفقه وبين ما يراد منه ومن علوم الشرع جميعا؛ تحقيق الخوف من الله وتربية النفوس المؤمنة، على نحو ما كتب الغزالي وابن مفلح وابن الجوزي عليهم رحمة الله.
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
1- وفي هذا قرينة على وجاهة التساؤل الذي سقناه، وأن الحذاق من الفقهاء قد نبهوا على هذا النوع من الخلل من قديم.
2- جامع بيان العلم : 2/54 3
- ذاته : 2/ 56 4
- ذاته : 2/60.
5- بهجة النفوس لابن أبي جمرة : 1/82.وقد روي أن المنصور الخليفة العباسي قال لمالك : يا أبا عبد الله ضع هذا العلم ودونه ودون منه كتبا، وتجنب شدائد عبد الله بن عمر ورخص عبد الله بن عباس وشواذ ابن مسعود، واقصد إلى أوسط الأمور وما اجتمع عليه الأئمة والصحابة رضي الله عنهم لنحمل الناس إن شاء الله على علمك وكتبك...الخ.ترتيب المدارك : 1/193الديباج المذهب :1/5 .
6- ر: المقدمة السادسة :1/ 38 ـ41.
7- رواه ابن عبد البر بسنده إلى سيدنا عمر رضي الله عنه : جامع بيان العلم : 2/135.

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

> لن يتوقف إن شاء الله...هذا من أهم مواضيعي في هذا المنتدى المبارك بأصحابه ، نتائج تأملي و قراءاتي ، فأنا لا أستعجل في إكماله بأي شيء ، سيكمل إن شاء الله ريثما أفرغ من إنهاك بعض الأفكار تأملاً.


للرفع.........
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

> أخالفك تماما شيخنا الكريم 
> أين الشيخ صالح الفوزان - أين سماحة المفتي _ أين الشيخ البراك وغيرهم كثير 
> 
> أعتقد أننا في مشكلة مع طلبة العلم وليس مع المربين الربانيين 
> 
> كثير من الطلبة وضع نفسه موضعهم ، كثير من الطلبة استعجل في مخالفتهم ، كثير منهم نازعهم في مواقعهم 
> هذه مشكلتنا فيما أحسب ، ربنا أمرنا بالرجوع إليهم وكثير منا يقيم تصرفاتهم فالله المستعان


صدقت بارك الله فيك
ويا ليت من يخالف يخالف بأدب وعلم وفهم  اذا لهان الخطب 
ولكن المخالفه و النقد تكون .............للأسف
هدانا الله جميعا لما يحب و يرضى

----------

